# He is freaking HUGE!!!!



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

*Dear gosh, how fast they grow, but this boy is BIG! 9 months old! No joke! I can't believe he has more to grow! Jesh! LOL! He weighs 80lbs already!! 




























Yawning!









Killian saying hi to TritonsDad!









One from yesterday!









My handsome boy going to training!









*


----------



## fam07 (Apr 17, 2011)

First pic I thought to myself..."not so big"...then I saw the pic with him laying on the lap! Yeah, your right, he is huge. Maybe you need to change his name to Goliath!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

No kidding! LOL! Clearly it should have been that! LOL!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my word!! My boy said hi!! 

Titon says "Woof" back. 

He is such a stunning GSD. I'm sorry I bother you so much about him but I love everything about him. 

BTW, He has the nose of guilt. Has he been digging again?

-E


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> Oh my word!! My boy said hi!!
> 
> Titon says "Woof" back.
> 
> ...



He is ALWAYS mudding in the back yard! He doesn't dig, he isn't the digger, Jazzi(lab) digs, and he just sniffs in the holes trying to figure out why the heck she is digging!! Also, I never really clean off his nose as often as I should. LOL! When I do he turns around and gets it's dirty again. I have a typical "boy"..... Always dirty! LOL! 

Sorry about the misspelling, when I realized it I couldn't fix it anymore.... LOL!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ahh i love that big ol' beast! he's such a heart throb! but yeah... he's a BIG boy.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

He's big but beautiful 
I'm glad we're not the only ones. Josh is 8 mo old and 78.1lbs


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Agree, "big and beautiful!"


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow! He does look big 

His coloring is just so gorgeous! Lovely pictures


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a handsome (large) boy!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks like he's adjusting to "counch life" quite well! lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think he'd look really GOOD on MY couch)) he is gorgeous


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

What a good looking boy, and yes - BIG. Strikingly familiar too. Was just looking at his pics yesterday on Sherles site. He has come a long way in 9 short months. I'm guessing the "no couch" policy is out the window .


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

He is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dan mc (May 5, 2011)

Thats a good looking friend.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Awsome!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Your only 3 hours away, and with an excuse like visiting my friends at fort campbell, i can come meet and cuddle this BEAUTIFUL GORGEOUS BOY OF YOURS! ah. If a dog can make me swoon, its killian! :wub:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

I love his coloring. He is just awesome. Oh yea, and big.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, he is a big one! Very handsome too.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

He is one of my favorites


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

WHOA! 9 months? What more as years pass? He's even taller than me actually..


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

You are all so sweet!!! We do love him so much and yes, "No couch" is out the window and YES, he very much is living it up!!

MrsWoodcock-If you come down here, I'd be offended if you didn't find time to come visit! LOL! <3

Sherle is amazed how big he is now, she even mentioned how much bigger he would get. WOW.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's gorgeous! And the husband isn't too bad either!!


----------

